# Post your favorite Sports photos



## MSnowy

Post your favorite sports photos here. From the kids playing soccer in the back yard to professional athletes doing what they do.  Also post a link to your favorite sports photo of all time.

My favorite so far






Favorite sports photo ever. File Orr.jpg - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## BillM

It is always nice to get facial expression with players,  it will probably be awhile before I top this one lol





And no fair on the Orr photo, everyone our age in NE will pick that one !!!


----------



## MSnowy

BillM said:


> It is always nice to get facial expression with players,  it will probably be awhile before I top this one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no fair on the Orr photo, everyone our age in NE will pick that one !!!



Nice shot Bill. 
Yup I've been following sports for 50 years and  "Flying Bobby" is still my all time favorite photo. I even had the poster.


----------



## BillM

This photo will always be up there too

http://img.timeinc.net/time/photoessays/2012/1202/Top10_Patriots/top10_patriots_hannahsi.jpg


----------



## Didereaux

Dusted!


----------



## Didereaux

...and Mighty Casey came to bat


----------



## Snagproof

My Cousin's son.


----------



## TamiAz

A few from my daughter's recent softball game..My daughter is the pitcher. 




DSC_4018slide into home by TamiAz, on Flickr




DSC_4066slide into home by TamiAz, on Flickr




DSC_4067slide into home by TamiAz, on Flickr




DSC_4068slide into home by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Haven't shot any sports in a while; looking back at the action shots of my niece's soccer games, it makes me wait to try again, now that I have better equipment, and (hopefully) actual ability.

These aren't "great", or even very good--just "favorites" for one reason or another.

This one because of the pretty clear holding violation:


 

This one I call "Bracing for Impact" though whether she is more concerned with the ball hitting her or the opponent's foot, I'm not sure. 


 

My favorite non-action shot--enjoying the victory:


----------



## sm4him

Now, picking my favorite sports photo of all time?? Wow, that's a tall order. There are so many choices that I can think of that would qualify, so many incredible moments captured.

But I picked THIS one, again not for the quality of the picture, but for the historic moment it symbolized. Gold medalist Jesse Owens on the podium in Berlin, 1936, as the National Anthem plays.

I got to meet Jesse Owens when I was in high school; he came to our school during Black History week (the first, I think, that our school had ever held). I found him absolutely captivating and suspect that he was one of the major athletes (along with Pele) who began to sway me toward an interest in sports.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## BillM

I thought we were limited to one !!!


----------



## runnah

From today!


----------



## Gary A.

From ... mmmh ... about half a century ago ...


----------



## MSnowy

Nice pictures everyone!

Bill post as many of your favorites as you like


----------



## MSnowy

Ok favorite hockey picture


----------



## BillM

MSnowy said:


> Nice pictures everyone!
> 
> Bill post as many of your favorites as you like



Be careful what you ask for, you just might get it LOL


----------



## BillM

A few, without goalies


----------



## Tabe

So this one has some story to it.

First, some technical stuff: the quality on this is pretty low.  The photo was taken on a crappy P&S before I ever bought a DSLR.  I uploaded all the photos to Photobucket back when they used to resize everything to 1024x768 max.  And then I lost the original full-size ones.  And the photo below is a cropped version from THAT shrunk down Photobucket shot (ugh).

Second, the personal stuff: this photo was taken March 17 or 18, 2007 in Spokane, WA immediately after the Winthrop/Oregon NCAA tournament game.  I was standing in the entranceway (about 5 feet from Kevin Durant!) and snapped a couple photos of Winthrop, who'd just been defeated, as they left the floor.  About a year after this, I met online the guy who played the mascot for Winthrop after showing this photo.  He asked if it could be used for the cover of Winthrop's press guide for basketball.  It seems that the young man in the photo, De'Andre Adams, was unfortunately killed in a car wreck just a couple months after I took the picture.  The AD for Winthrop loved the photo, as did De'Andre's family but the AD felt too much time already passed to use the photo (it would have been on the 2008/09 cover, more than a full season after De'Andre's passing).

Anyway, here ya go...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## funwitha7d

I love the emotion, this was an international game of field hockey, Argentina vs Korea, this Arg player has collided with the K goalie and the K backs are see the goal is now vulnerable as the keeper is down...it was a great day for photos.


----------



## Kev Richards

Being quite new to photography, I'm struggling to find my favourite so far as each time I look at a shot now, I'm pointing out all the flaws to myself.
The shot below was actually taken yesterday at a Premiership rugby match between The Wasps and the Harlequins. I'm a Harlequins supporter, so please do not ask the score unless you want to see a grown man cry...
So the referee has awarded a penalty to the Wasps for collapsing at the scrum and the Harlequins scrum half, Danny Care has just put his arms up in disbelief. As everyone knows, the Harlequins would never do anything that would cause the referee to award a penalty to the opposition.


----------



## funwitha7d

Kev Richards halfbacks, always on about something.. arms raised hoping for a sympathetic response from the ref, good shot


----------



## Kev Richards

funwitha7d said:


> Kev Richards halfbacks, always on about something.. arms raised hoping for a sympathetic response from the ref, good shot


And I've never seen a Referee yet turn and say, yes Mr scrum half you were right, I will change my decision as I clearly upset your feelings


----------



## funwitha7d

its a good photo, just funny those scrum halves are always yapping even if you cant see their faces


----------



## gsgary

A few of mine





















from a series of 11 shots


----------



## BillM

Want to know what can get you kicked out of a high school hockey game ???

THIS !!!!


----------



## BillM

I lost track of how many players got kicked out but it was more than a few 











And speaking of yapping lol


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## BillM

What's that green stuff on the ground Gary ? Is that what lives under the snow ???


----------



## Gary A.

BillM said:


> What's that green stuff on the ground Gary ? Is that what lives under the snow ???


LOL, That is called grass. We have grass year-round. Out here mountains live under the snow, generally, not people.


----------



## BillM

i believe we have had 7 feet or so over the last 3 weeks, and more coming tomorrow


----------



## wyogirl

Joey Votto at bat by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

BillM said:


> i believe we have had 7 feet or so over the last 3 weeks, and more coming tomorrow


I'm actually worried for you guys for when the snow melts. At least you have some time to plan for the melt. Mid 70'sF here today. Our president spent the day playing golf.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## EIngerson

Still my favorite.




Destin Cantrell by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## DBA

Here are a couple of my favorite from last year.

Rider after winning a hard fought race at the top amateur motocross event in the world.






The face of pain and defeat that sadly is all too common in this sport.


----------



## MSnowy

WWF move eye -gouge





TB12


----------



## terryc967

Some of my favorite pics I took of my nephew playing baseball




IMG_1023-1 by terryc967, on Flickr




IMG_0972-1 by terryc967, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

Like the splash of colors.



K52A6327 by runnah555, on Flickr

I love the light in this and the particles are great. 




K52A0744 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## MrRagu

A couple of my best.
DSC09782.jpg
DSC06706.jpg


----------



## ronlane

Here are a few of my favorites that I've shot this last year. Still improving as I change sports.

1) College Football.




Bacone-OBU-46 by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr

2) College Football.





Bacone-OBU-56 by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr

3) High school Football.





Mustang-Moore-126 by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr

4) High school Basketball.





MWC-PCW-125-2-Edit.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr


----------



## BillM




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## MSnowy

Nice shot Gary. We had a small rodeo here for a few years. I had never been to one before but I loved it for taking pictures. There wasn't a lot of interest from the public so its not around anymore.


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## BillM

Any goalie can make a save with their glove !!!


----------



## BillM

Then again, maybe not


----------



## runnah

BillM said:


> Then again, maybe not



I don't see anyone in those photos, just empty ice.


----------



## BillM

The other team never saw them coming !!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## EIngerson

1.



Season starts. -16 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr
2.



Lopes-17 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## ronlane

First Game-128-Edit.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Dillard

Not your typical sports, but sports none the less


----------



## runnah

Mud wrestling?


----------



## runnah

6N5A8744 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

6N5A8873 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Dillard

runnah said:


> Mud wrestling?



basically haha it was the Dirty Girl mud run I shot last year. It's an all girl fun run with no timers or competition to promote team building and exercise. It was a blast to shoot!


----------



## BillM




----------



## runnah

Dillard said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mud wrestling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically haha it was the Dirty Girl mud run I shot last year. It's an all girl fun run with no timers or competition to promote team building and exercise. It was a blast to shoot!
Click to expand...


Well I could certainly volunteer for such a good cause as fit gals covered in mud.


----------



## funwitha7d

these photos were taken during October at the national Maori hockey tournament in Taitokerau (Northland) NZ.


----------



## Dillard

Been digging through my hard drive looking for photos I missed in my first pass culling. For my job, we have to cull, edit, and transfer images within a few hours of the event usually, and leads to some cool shots being overlooked.


----------



## jcdeboever

Old pic, quality not great but it was a while ago.  Back when Verlander was dominant. Interesting sign behind pitcher, pace of game procedure. Heck, even ball players have SOP's.... 



I


----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## BillM

That's gonna leave a mark


----------



## BillM

The Money Shot






Look close at the lower right, that is a $1 that fell out of my pocket and was blowing down the field, it was more than a little windy lol


----------



## BillM

Love the B&W shot Traveler !!!!!


----------



## Destin

Some photos from a varsity girls basketball game yesterday


----------



## LINYBIMMER

Southern Cal VS Dartmouth 2015


----------



## jcdeboever

X-T2 100-400, geez these got soft downloading from flickr.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Andy Kelly the tackling machine by Mark  Coull, on Flickr




The Bosh by Mark  Coull, on Flickr




Ross taking a conversion by Mark  Coull, on Flickr




Mackie number 8 is off by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------

